# Cancelled on a drunk, irate pax when he got out to pee...



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

OK, so I had incident tonight I am not particularly proud of. I Canceled on a drunken, irate pax as he got out of my vehicle to take a piss.

To summarize for the rest of you/my takeaway from this is, when you pick up a drunk passenger, CONFIRM THE STREET ADDRESS AND CITY of their destination!! Because yes, this guy had drunkenly selected a nearly identical street in a different city from where he was headed...

The ride started out pleasantly enough; I picked him up from outside of a sports bar, we made small talk about the pals he'd met there, and we were on our way. I made a suggestion on how to get to his destination (again, I unknowingly had the wrong address), and he didn't protest, seemed easy-going.

Several mins. in though, he starts asking why we didn't take a different freeway (for the Angelenos here, the address he'd entered was in East Burbank when we actually wanted to go to the same address in Glendale; for the non-Angelenos here, that's about 15 minutes in the opposite direction). I mentioned that there was bad holiday traffic earlier on the route he wanted. He seemed to accept that.

But as we're going, he starts impatiently asking about how long it's going to take-- clearly a sign that he's in a hurry-- and though I offer to pull over (in case he needs to puke), he declines and I keep going, trying to speed up.

Eventually he starts micro-manging my directions, telling me to take streets going in the opposite direction of the address he entered (although it's really the RIGHT direction, but I didn't know that). He's studying the Lyft map, and somehow has the icons for my car and the Pink destination mixed up. He starts getting irritable, questioning the sound of my brakes, sarcastically thanking me for getting him home safely, blurting out questions, and giving me a "huh?" when he thinks I'm not answering him loudly enough.

I'm getting irritable too, to the point where I kinda WANT to Cancel (and even if I don't, at this point I'm pretty certain I'm not going to get a good rating from this guy...). He's complaining that he doesn't recognize the neighborhood, but at that point we're just 2 mins. away, so I tell him to bear with me and check to see if he recognizes the house. We Arrive, and of course he doesn't.

At this point, we both realize that he's entered the right street in the wrong city into the app. I correct it, note that it's 15 min. away, he sighs to PLEASE get him home, but that he needs to piss, and gets out to do so (on someone's lawn, I suppose...). This guy is already so irritable that I don't know if I want to deal with driving him any further (and especially if he's going to get back in and get urine on my upholstery). I take a deep breath, lock the door, Cancel the ride, and drive away.

Now, what would you have done??

Basically right now, I'm dealing with the fact that I'm probably gonna have to write Lyft and explain things to them, in case it somehow gets back to them. As far as their criteria for Canceling, he didn't necessarily threaten or curse at me, but he was very belligerent, and making me increasingly uncomfortable.

Frankly, I suppose I was technically within my rights to Close the ride and charge him for it (since it was his mistake), but again, that way he could've 1-starred me, gotten the money back, etc.

I don't feel particularly good leaving a drunken pax in a strange neighborhood in the cold with their pants literally down, but then, he's not without fault here...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If he got aggressive, good call 

Just remember to comment ride that he started shouting WRONG CITY AFTER LEAVING VEHICLE AND DROPOFF PRESSED--- and seemed so irritated you got scared and left


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I mainly just don't know how I'm going to explain it to Lyft. 

The only time I've had to Cancel on someone before was on a hostile, possibly meth or paranoid-schitzophrenic-affected passenger who threatened to smash my face when the destination they arrived at was closed... hate to have done so again, and somewhat wonder/worry about how they're gonna react-- I've generally been pretty lucky with all of my passengers, but also generally have fairly thick skin-- but this ride wasn't getting any better, and this dude was seriously making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> I take a deep breath, lock the door, Cancel the ride, and drive away.
> 
> .


Um, exactly HOW did you cancel the ride .....after you already gave him a ride to at least that address?

You said that you were worried about the 1 star but im positive he gave you 1 if you left him peeing in the yard


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Um, exactly HOW did you cancel the ride .....after you already gave him a ride to at least that address?
> 
> You said that you were worried about the 1 star but im positive he gave you 1 if you left him peeing in the yard


What are you talking about?? Again, he'd drunkenly managed to select his address, but chose the wrong town (since cities often share common street names, i.e., Broadway, Main Street, etc). So I didn't hit Arrive.

However, when he got out of the car to piss, I decided that I'd seen enough and hit Cancel. When you Cancel a ride, you aren't given the option to rate one another.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

You did the wrong thing..

1-) Same street in a different city is very common rider mistake when they enter their final destination. You knew your rider was drunk, you should have confirmed the street and city as soon as he got in to your car.

2-) When your drunk rider realized your wrong direction, you pulled up classic "traffic heavy, that's why i go this way" method, instead confirming the address.

3-) People need to pee after drinking, that guy was holding all the time you drove to the wrong address. You were in an emergency situation and you could not deal with it.

Technology is not always perfect, the human factor controls the possible app failures. That's exactly what happened in this ride. You followed the GPS instead confirming and editing the address. This job requires a bit flexibility and sympathy in order to deal with such things and drunk people.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> What are you talking about?? Again, he'd drunkenly managed to select his address, but chose the wrong town (since cities often share common street names, i.e., Broadway, Main Street, etc). So I didn't hit Arrive.
> 
> However, when he got out of the car to piss, I decided that I'd seen enough and hit Cancel. When you Cancel a ride, you aren't given the option to rate one another.


Man im a veteran , stop it. I know how cancel works.
I guess im slow but you said:

*****************************
"Several mins. in though, he starts asking why we didn't take a different freeway (for the Angelenos here, the address he'd entered was in East Burbank when we actually wanted to go to the same address in Glendale; for the non-Angelenos here, that's about 15 minutes in the opposite direction). I mentioned that there was bad holiday traffic earlier on the route he wanted. He seemed to accept that.
But as we're going, he starts impatiently asking about how long it's going to take-- clearly a sign that he's in a hurry-- and though I offer to pull over (in case he needs to puke), he declines and I keep going, trying to speed up.
Eventually he starts micro-manging my directions, telling me to take streets going in the opposite direction of the address he entered (although it's really the RIGHT direction, but I didn't know that)."
**************************************************

*Now that sounds like you were driving on the trip. Now you say you hit cancel, which one is it?*


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Man im a veteran , stop it. I know how cancel works.
> I guess im slow but you said:
> 
> *****************************
> ...


Yes, I did embark on the trip. Answering for the both of you, as I'm sure you're all aware, the app doesn't list the city of the destination, just the street (which is really probably something they should fix in future updates, although I'm sure that's partially designed to prevent drivers from knowing if they're driving into a sketchy neighborhood, so they don't Cancel the ride). Hence, I was only looking at a map, and had no idea exactly what part of town I was driving to, and both streets in the wrong and right part of town were about an equal drive from the pickup, so my telling the pax the time to get there wouldn't have alerted him something was wrong either.

And again for the "veterans" here: 
1) yes, I Accepted the ping, I picked up the passenger and drove them to the address they had listed. 
2) I selected to Cancel the ride MID-RIDE when he got out of my car to pee, because I hadn't hit Drop off since he wasn't at the address he wanted, but I didn't want to continue driving around with him (and in doing so, I got the warnings "your acceptance rate will go down," etc etc, and I didn't get paid a dime for my trouble).

You can do both. You're right, it seems you are slow. And it's "I'm," by the way.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

1) yes, you accepted the ping, you picked up the passenger, you did not confirm the address, you started driving to the wrong address.
2) you cancelled the ride, because you didn't want to take low rating. instead of risking your beautiful rating you decided to leave drunk guy in the middle of nowhere. 

You did an amazing job. What if his phone battery died right after you took off?


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> 1) yes, you accepted the ping, you picked up the passenger, you did not confirm the address, you started driving to the wrong address.
> 2) you cancelled the ride, because you didn't want to take low rating. instead of risking your beautiful rating you decided to leave drunk guy in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> You did an amazing job. What if his phone battery died right after you took off?


Funny thing, I was thinking that'd be pretty amazing!! Or even more amazing: what if one of the neighbors came out, caught him peeing on their lawn, and he got arrested for public urination AND drunkenness?

Hell, I even thought briefly about calling the police as I drove away, to say that there's a drunk guy peeing on my yard (and since the police in East Burbank generally don't have much to do, it's possible they could've been dispatched, and the guy would spend the night in the drunk tank).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> And again for the "veterans" here:
> 1) yes, I Accepted the ping, I picked up the passenger and drove them to the address they had listed.
> 2) I selected to Cancel the ride MID-RIDE when he got out of my car to pee, because I hadn't hit Drop off since he wasn't at the address he wanted, but I didn't want to continue driving around with him (and in doing so, I got the warnings "your acceptance rate will go down," etc etc, and I didn't get paid a dime for my trouble).
> 
> You can do both. You're right, it seems you are slow. And it's "I'm," by the way.


So how long has Lyft let one be able to cancel a ride? and how does that work that you can do BOTH? So you can drive 10 miles, and then CANCEL? techincally its impossible to 'cancel' because you've actually driven 10 miles, you cant just get that 10 miles back. So you get paid for the 10 miles? if so, then its not a cancel. I always thought once you start a trip you can only END it. So explain to me what happens when you 'cancel' a trip you already went 10miles on.(get paid for the 10 or not. but if you drive a pax anywhere they are able to rate you,but you telling me Lyft doesn't operate like that)


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Funny thing, I was thinking that'd be pretty amazing!! Or even more amazing: what if one of the neighbors came out, caught him peeing on their lawn, and he got arrested for public urination AND drunkenness?
> 
> Hell, I even thought briefly about calling the police as I drove away, to say that there's a drunk guy peeing on my yard (and since the police in East Burbank generally don't have much to do, it's possible they could've been dispatched, and the guy would spend the night in the drunk tank).


I don't think you are a good fit with this type of job.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> I don't think you are a good fit with this type of job.


I was kind of thinking the same thing... How the "F" do you abandon somebody in the middle of a strange neighborhood like that. Seriously, be a professional...


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> 1) yes, you accepted the ping, you picked up the passenger, you did not confirm the address, you started driving to the wrong address.
> 2) you cancelled the ride, because you didn't want to take low rating. instead of risking your beautiful rating you decided to leave drunk guy in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> You did an amazing job. What if his phone battery died right after you took off?


It seems like the displayed address and the desired address were hard or impossible to distinguish in the app. I think it's pretty reasonable to not ask every pax if they know which city they are going to.

I wouldn't have dropped the guy. I sure as shit wouldn't have called the police. That would be messed up. But all he said was, he thought about it. Some guy acted like an ahole, so it crossed his mind that he could really screw him over. Normal enough.

But, if canceling saves you a 1 star, I can see why you'd consider it. Lyft creates a situation where one person can really screw you over, regardless of if you've done anything wrong. I'd take the guy home, especially for the longer fare. It sounds like he knew it was his fault.

But, if you're 4.7 and this guy one stars you, now you're on pins and needles for the next month. That's the situation Lyft created.

It's also wise to occasionally drive up to pax, and then cancel if they look uptight.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> So how long has Lyft let one be able to cancel a ride? and how does that work that you can do BOTH? So you can drive 10 miles, and then CANCEL? techincally its impossible to 'cancel' because you've actually driven 10 miles, you cant just get that 10 miles back. So you get paid for the 10 miles? if so, then its not a cancel. I always thought once you start a trip you can only END it. So explain to me what happens when you 'cancel' a trip you already went 10miles on.(get paid for the 10 or not. but if you drive a pax anywhere they are able to rate you,but you telling me Lyft doesn't operate like that)


No, if you Cancel, you unfortunately don't get paid anything. I'm sure you could try to argue with Lyft to get paid SOMETHING for my time, but I think it'd be a lost cause (hell, I've met more experienced, jaded drivers who NEVER Cancel hostile drivers and would've tried to collect money anyway even Concluding the ride at the wrong address, even if it meant a poor rating).

As VegasR said, at that point, you're mainly just Canceling to:

1) protect yourself from a bad rating (and hell, you can be perfectly nice to people & complete the ride for them only to still have them rate you negatively; case in point, I've received undue negative comments for A) another person in the Lyft Line they didn't like, B) they didn't like that I had an older car, C) they didn't like the quality of my speakers when I offered them to play their music through the aux cable, D) they didn't let me illegally fit 5 people into a 4-seat car, E) they didn't like that I stopped them from bringing an open container into the vehicle... if you are too nice to passengers, they will walk all over you).

2) protect yourself physically, if the person is threatening you or making you uncomfortable: again, I've had a pax who physically threatened me, I Canceled on them and reported them to Lyft because I didn't feel safe. I've had passengers sexually harass me, grab my thigh, offer to S my D, etc. Surprisingly in those cases, I didn't Cancel-- just rated them poorly-- although I would've been within my rights to (and again, if your girlfriend or sister was driving for Lyft/Uber and some drunken/entitled passenger started demanding that they kiss them before leaving the vehicle-- which happens to female drivers-- I don't think you could blame them either for wanting to Cancel).

Anyway McCoy, my apologies if I was rude to you there... and to VegasR, no, I was not going to call the police on the guy-- that would have been really petty and vindictive-- and I already felt bad leaving him like that (even though he'd turned into a colossal prick beforehand).

At the end of the day, regardless of the accusations that "I'm not a fit for this," I've been doing it since March, I have over 2000 rides, and generally average at least a 4.9 (so if I haven't been a fit the whole time, I guess it's taken some time to figure that out). But yes, every ride is different and every person is different (and never know how compromised their accuracy/bladders will be when alcohol is involved...).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ive never seen a cancel button after ive started a trip in my market. I will verify this today.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

From what I read, I would've done the same thing. Even if you did list off the address he entered from the get-go he would've just drunkenly agreed and off you went. I can't tell you how many times I've said "hi, are you____?" followed by "Just to confirm, we are going to XXX Street?" and I hear "yep" followed by a hiccup from the alcohol abuse.

It's not your job or any other rideshare contractor to babysit these people. Being nice, courteous and taking them to where they ENTERED is what we are required to do. This story is one of the reasons I am considering on getting a dash cam!

Anyway, Happy Holidays!

-Peter


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> OK, so I had incident tonight I am not particularly proud of. I Canceled on a drunken, irate pax as he got out of my vehicle to take a piss.
> 
> To summarize for the rest of you/my takeaway from this is, when you pick up a drunk passenger, CONFIRM THE STREET ADDRESS AND CITY of their destination!! Because yes, this guy had drunkenly selected a nearly identical street in a different city from where he was headed...
> 
> ...


How were you able to cancel. If you already accepted the ride it means you could not have canceled. You "ended" the ride.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How were you able to cancel. If you already accepted the ride it means you could not have canceled. You "ended" the ride.


Naw, he says LYFT allows you too. That was the FIRST thing I debated about his story


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> OK, so I had incident tonight I am not particularly proud of. I Canceled on a drunken, irate pax as he got out of my vehicle to take a piss.
> 
> To summarize for the rest of you/my takeaway from this is, when you pick up a drunk passenger, CONFIRM THE STREET ADDRESS AND CITY of their destination!! Because yes, this guy had drunkenly selected a nearly identical street in a different city from where he was headed...
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience:

I picked up two drunk guys. I ask them to confirm the address they want to go to. They glaze at me. I ask again, they glaze at me. I ask again, they glaze at me. I point to the destination on the app and pronounce the address for them and ask: "Is that correct?" They glaze at me again. I tell them they have to leave my car since they can't confirm where they want to go. I try to cancel. But can't. The ride already started. I end the ride. They rate me 1 star. My rating drops. I drive home!


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Ive never seen a cancel button after ive started a trip in my market. I will verify this today.


Yeah Bart, there's no Cancel "button," but if you select the drop-down on the top right of the app, you'll be able to select "Cancel ride" (if I recall, at the same place you'd cancel if you'd waited 5 mins. and a pax was a no show), at which point, you'll get a warning that doing so will lower your acceptance rate.

But yeah AuxCord, I selected "Cancel," you can call it ending the ride. Either way, you're both kinda splitting hairs at this point. Really not sure why anyone would need to debate this.

And yes Peter, funny that you mention it, but as the pax got increasingly irate-- and was yelling out questions to me, and giving me "huh? What??" answer when he couldn't hear/didn't like my answers-- I started being reminded of that drunk/irate Taco Bell exec who was caught on camera beating up on his Uber driver, and was starting to worry that things were headed in that direction. It's just fortunate that he chose to get out himself to pee before I had to demand him to get out, because I was damn near about to...


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> At the end of the day, regardless of the accusations that "I'm not a fit for this," I've been doing it since March..


.. and you have been doing wrong. You came here to seek an advice and feedback. You are not even capable to accept a negative feedback, you need to improve your social skills first, then try to drive people for money.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a similar experience:
> 
> I picked up two drunk guys. I ask them to confirm the address they want to go to. They glaze at me. I ask again, they glaze at me.


 How is this similar experience when OP never confirmed the address with his drunk rider, even after rider questioned his wrong direction!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

In any event, I learned my lesson. Don't start the ride until you are sure you want to drive the person. Once you accept, you can't cancel, you can only end the ride. And you know you are going to get a 1 star.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> In any event, I learned my lesson. Don't start the ride until you are sure you want to drive the person. Once you accept, you can't cancel, you can only end the ride. And you know you are going to get a 1 star.


WRONG
*Phasmatrope* says you can cancel , and I quote, u can canel "mid-ride", and prevent them from giving you a 1 star, even after you've driven them a few miles.....


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> .. and you have been doing wrong. You came here to seek an advice and feedback. You are not even capable to accept a negative feedback, you need to improve your social skills first, then try to drive people for money.


Kid, you joined this board what, in October?? You'll understand if I take your so-called advice/feedback with a big grain of salt. Just how many drunken, hostile passengers have you had to deal with, anyway?

There's also a difference between providing constructive criticism vs. outright criticism. I came hear to share my story as a worst-case-scenario, and partially, to see what others would have done differently. You however chose to say what I did and am doing wrong. It's all about the phrasing and tact. So really, what kind of response did you expect to get??

And yes AuxCord, you can always Cancel. You just won't get paid. But you also won't get rated. No one is forcing you to deal with a passenger that you don't want to deal with.

In fact, in my first month or so of doing Lyft, there were actually one or two rides that I Canceled simply because of mistakes I made with the navigation (granted, when I started, the GPS on my phone wasn't the best, and I had to get a new one), because I felt guilty and didn't want to risk a bad rating and take their money when I was at fault. One was even kind of the passenger's fault, because she directed me to a drive-thru joint, but gave me a non-existent location consisting of 2 perpendicular streets (so I was off driving to an intersection that didn't exist), and proceeded to talk on her phone the entire time, only making note that she didn't recognize the area 10 mins. into the ride. So even though I was frustrated, I still canceled when I reached her final destination, telling her that it was my mistake, and thus it was a free ride.

I even briefly considered doing that with this drunk guy, but then I said, F-it, my time is valuable, this guy is a jerk and I just don't want to be around him anymore (plus, had one of the neighbors seen him pissing illegally in public and he proceeded to jump in my car and get away, they could've taken down my license plate, and I would be implicated... in the unlikely case that the cops decided to follow up on it).


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> WRONG
> *Phasmatrope* says you can cancel , and I quote, u can canel "mid-ride", and prevent them from giving you a 1 star, even after you've driven them a few miles.....


Can you tell me how to cancel after accepting? I tried doing that but it would not allow me to do it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Kid, you joined this board what, in October?? You'll understand if I take your so-called advice/feedback with a big grain of salt. Just how many drunken, hostile passengers have you had to deal with, anyway?
> 
> And yes AuxCord, you can always Cancel. You just won't get paid. But you also won't get rated. No one is forcing you to deal with a passenger that you don't want to deal with.


How do you do that?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Kid, you joined this board what, in October?? You'll understand if I take your so-called advice/feedback with a big grain of salt. Just how many drunken, hostile passengers have you had to deal with, anyway?
> 
> And yes AuxCord, you can always Cancel. You just won't get paid. But you also won't get rated. No one is forcing you to deal with a passenger that you don't want to deal with.


Since you are asking;
- this kid used to be a TCP driver in CA way before ridesharing discovery! 
- holding commercial license in NJ, NYC TLC, WC TLC since 2012.
- driving everything from Stretch limo to Party Bus. 
- doing Uber and Lyft on the side.
- i'm in my 30s


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Since you are asking;
> - this kid used to be a TCP driver in CA way before ridesharing discovery!
> - holding commercial license in NJ, NYC TLC, WC TLC since 2012.
> - driving everything from Stretch limo to Party Bus.
> ...


I wasn't really asking. I really don't care. Either way, you're not much younger than me... it's just unfortunate that you've been doing it that long that you've drank the Kool Aid.

Granted, I can understand that that's probably the case if you're working as a limousine driver and a salaried employee; the nice thing for those of us also doing it on the side-- or who forget that they're their own employees-- is that we really don't have to deal with the insufferable drunkards if we don't want to.

But please, grin & bear the hostile drunkards drizzling their urine on your upholstery if it makes those commercial licenses worthwhile. I wish you the best.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

i think thats a dickdasterly move u did to leave him hanging like that. u could have earned more miles heading to the correct address. you did say u started the ride off with some chit chat. you should have pulled over during middle of ride to get address squared away since rider had concerns about the routes u were taking. 

this guy will complain to lyft about this incident.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

The incorrect but similar situation happened to me a few days ago: three folks in their mid to late 50's, the person that requested the ride wanted to go to a particular hotel in the city but selected the wrong one....so as I get there, they're like "No, it's Hotel BlahBlah in central downtown." Jeez.

Now, I'm sure they probably had no idea that the address they enter in the app is the one that appears to the driver. They probably thought through some magic I just end up knowing where to go. Lessons learned: I confirm the address every time before starting the journey unless it's a Lyft Line. It's a pain in the butt but to have to verify the address every time, and I guarantee you that you could come across a situation with a drunk or distracted person wherein you repeat the address back to them and they just stupidly reply "Yes, that's it," even though it's wrong.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> The incorrect but similar situation happened to me a few days ago: three folks in their mid to late 50's, the person that requested the ride wanted to go to a particular hotel in the city but selected the wrong one....so as I get there, they're like "No, it's Hotel BlahBlah in central downtown." Jeez.
> 
> Now, I'm sure they probably had no idea that the address they enter in the app is the one that appears to the driver. They probably thought through some magic I just end up knowing where to go. Lessons learned: I confirm the address every time before starting the journey unless it's a Lyft Line. It's a pain in the butt but to have to verify the address every time, and I guarantee you that you could come across a situation with a drunk or distracted person wherein you repeat the address back to them and they just stupidly reply "Yes, that's it," even though it's wrong.


Yeah, I mean this is definitely a learning experience, and I suppose until Lyft updates the address yet again to show BOTH driver and passenger the city of the address they're requesting/going to, it'll happen to others: case in point, I've had other drunken pax do the same damn thing in requesting pickups-- putting in say, a Ralph's Supermarket in Culver City, when they're actually at a Ralph's in Studio City-- which needless to say is a frustrating waste of our time.

But yes: 
1) repeat the address to the pax,
2) since you can't see what city it's in, say, "it looks from the map that that's in (so-and-so part of town), does that sound right to you?",
3) most importantly-- AND ESPECIALLY IF THEY'RE DRUNK-- remind them before leaving how long the app says the trip will take, as the pax cannot see this information.

Hindsight is 20/20, and moving forward, I know to ask about what part of town. Had I also said the travel time, that probably would've given this guy to think, gee, can I hold my bladder for 20 mins?? (unfortunately since both the right address and the wrong address he entered were equally about 20 mins. away, his 15-min. capacity bladder would've added stress for both of us regardless...). That would've given him the chance to go back into the bar to pee before coming out (which he could've easily done in the 5:00 min. countdown, or before leaving the location worst case). And had it not been for the bladder issue, he wouldn't have become so impatient and hostile, and I could've easily-- even happily-- kept the ride going, and taken him to his intended destination.

Hell, worst case scenario, I would've even pulled over, so he could've done his business in an alley if need be (but then you run the risk of a drunkard wiping their piss-covered hands on your upholstery).

But then again, it's also not really my place to play parent to an impatient 50-year-old drunkard and have him spell out if he's in a hurry because he needs to go pee-pee, poo-poo, puke, etc. (you would think/hope that someone would know the limits of their bladder by then, but I suppose you occasionally have to do a bit of babysitting in this business...)


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

He is right you can cancel a ride after u start the trip with Lyft. It was a bad call on him leaving the pax but we were not in his situation either. And if u say u a veteran here u should know that


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Kid, you joined this board what, in October?? You'll understand if I take your so-called advice/feedback with a big grain of salt. Just how many drunken, hostile passengers have you had to deal with, anyway?
> 
> And yes AuxCord, you can always Cancel. You just won't get paid. But you also won't get rated. No one is forcing you to deal with a passenger that you don't want to deal with.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be in trouble for a rider pissing in someone's lawn.on Detroit tigers opening day I picked up 4 guys after the game was over,while on the freeway they told me either they piss in my car or I pull over to let them piss on the shoulder of the freeway.i pulled over and they pissed in broad daylight facing cars on freeway.if cops come they will get tickets,not me.


----------



## Hilljacker (May 15, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> You wouldn't be in trouble for a rider pissing in someone's lawn.on Detroit tigers opening day I picked up 4 guys after the game was over,while on the freeway they told me either they piss in my car or I pull over to let them piss on the shoulder of the freeway.i pulled over and they pissed in broad daylight facing cars on freeway.if cops come they will get tickets,not me.


Don't be so sure of that on a freeway. Shoulders are for emergencies only and you can get a ticket. It would be at the trooper's discretion though if you could get him to believe it was a true emergency.


----------



## goelpellc (Oct 6, 2016)

Hilljacker said:


> Don't be so sure of that on a freeway. Shoulders are for emergencies only and you can get a ticket. It would be at the trooper's discretion though if you could get him to believe it was a true emergency.


But I've heard that holding it can damage the prostate gland making it very difficult to get an erection or even become aroused!

From Liar Liar!!

Definitely a true emergency.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Hilljacker said:


> Don't be so sure of that on a freeway. Shoulders are for emergencies only and you can get a ticket. It would be at the trooper's discretion though if you could get him to believe it was a true emergency.


Maybe,but it was either freeway or my car.easy choice for me.ive already had people vomit and shit in my car,I don't really want urine also.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> OK, so I had incident tonight I am not particularly proud of. I Canceled on a drunken, irate pax as he got out of my vehicle to take a piss.
> 
> To summarize for the rest of you/my takeaway from this is, when you pick up a drunk passenger, CONFIRM THE STREET ADDRESS AND CITY of their destination!! Because yes, this guy had drunkenly selected a nearly identical street in a different city from where he was headed...
> 
> ...


I would like to ask you something r u a real driver or a part timer just hustling up some extra cash. From what im getting u r a part timer . Any real driver would have capitolised on his mistake u did nothing wrong going to the addresse on ur screen but and i must say but wen u get a obvious drunk u must first verify were there going regardless of the app. Now ur rolling and oh he made a mistake u figure it out and you the driver rectify the situation. It seems like ur trying to place blame instead of just dealing with it sure he was drunk. SO ! thats why we do what we do. Let him urinate better outside than in the car let the drunk huff and puff at himself and let the meter run all the way home. No instead u left someone who needed you out in the cold because u felt uncomfortable sounds like u should think about another job if your too thin skinned to deal with drunks on a holiday month .


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> I would like to ask you something r u a real driver or a part timer just hustling up some extra cash. From what im getting u r a part timer . Any real driver would have capitolised on his mistake u did nothing wrong going to the addresse on ur screen but and i must say but wen u get a obvious drunk u must first verify were there going regardless of the app. Now ur rolling and oh he made a mistake u figure it out and you the driver rectify the situation. It seems like ur trying to place blame instead of just dealing with it sure he was drunk. SO ! thats why we do what we do. Let him urinate better outside than in the car let the drunk huff and puff at himself and let the meter run all the way home. No instead u left someone who needed you out in the cold because u felt uncomfortable sounds like u should think about another job if your too thin skinned to deal with drunks on a holiday month .


Sorry, was that supposed to be English??

Your teachers must have gone through quite a few red pens in school trying to make sense of you...


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Sorry, was that supposed to be English??
> 
> Your teachers must have gone through quite a few red pens in school trying to make sense of you...


Yes im a perfect example for the failure that is the U S educational schooofi was part of the no child left behind B S so i was rushed thru school and passed regardless of my grades hence why i drive for a living and dont have a real job now tell me how this is relavant to the topic of driving drunks arounds ???????


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Yes im a perfect example for the failure that is the U S educational schooofi was part of the no child left behind B S so i was rushed thru school and passed regardless of my grades hence why i drive for a living and dont have a real job now tell me how this is relavant to the topic of driving drunks arounds ???????


Well it looks like you put a bit more effort into this response, but nonetheless, let me help edit your retort for you:

_Yes, *I'm a perfect example for the failure that is the *U.S. educational *school, *I was part of the *"No Child Left Behind" *B.S., so I was rushed *through school, and passed regardless of my grades, hence why *I drive for a living, and *don't have a real job. Now, tell me how this is *relevant to the topic of driving drunks *around? _

In answer to your question... no, it's not relevant. But then again, neither is your-- or really, anyone else's-- response or opinion at this point, positive or negative, approving or disapproving.

Re-read my prior reply and you will see how I summarized what I have learned from this unfortunate experience (in spite of all the self-righteous critics and trolls who would doubt my approach or ability).

Moving forward, I hope/expect the rest of you will handle things better if placed in a similar situation. I didn't come on here with any delusions that I was any sort of drunk whisperer, or customer service expert-- hell, that's why I posted in the first place. But I'm not about to cry over spilled milk, or continue to feel bad about it either.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Im still not sold on being able to cancel after you start driving.
I'm too lazy to open my Lyft app, haven't done it in months


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Well it looks like you put a bit more effort into this response, but nonetheless, let me help edit your retort for you:
> 
> _Yes, *I'm a perfect example for the failure that is the *U.S. educational *school, *I was part of the *"No Child Left Behind" *B.S., so I was rushed *through school, and passed regardless of my grades, hence why *I drive for a living, and *don't have a real job. Now, tell me how this is *relevant to the topic of driving drunks *around? _
> 
> ...


I dont help from a self righteous person like ur self nor do i need to use proper grammer wen texting is the new norm . if u feel the need to correct it by all means go ahead i still make money i will still be a better driver than you and unlike you i put my passengers first regardless of there state when needing a ride oh and i just relized ur a lyft driver lmao well that says it all and i have nothing more to say to deaf ears .....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> Yes, I did embark on the trip. Answering for the both of you, as I'm sure you're all aware, the app doesn't list the city of the destination, just the street (which is really probably something they should fix in future updates, although I'm sure that's partially designed to prevent drivers from knowing if they're driving into a sketchy neighborhood, so they don't Cancel the ride). Hence, I was only looking at a map, and had no idea exactly what part of town I was driving to, and both streets in the wrong and right part of town were about an equal drive from the pickup, so my telling the pax the time to get there wouldn't have alerted him something was wrong either.
> 
> And again for the "veterans" here:
> 1) yes, I Accepted the ping, I picked up the passenger and drove them to the address they had listed.
> ...


I would have ended the trip instead of cancelling and taken the 1* hit. It gets flushed out after 100 ratings; no big deal. I would also have sent in a preemptive email to Lyft to explain that the pax was intoxicated and that it came to light at the dropoff that he had been unable due to drunkenness to enter his correct address in the app, but at that time you declined to take him any further due to his belligerence.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Ive never seen a cancel button after ive started a trip in my market. I will verify this today.


With Lyft you can cancel.Lyft automatically start the trip.There are times I get to my destination and ride around looking for the passanger,once you ride around for a minute it automatically start the trip.I know you can cancel because there were times I rode around apartment and could not find them and got the cancelation fee.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> I dont help from a self righteous person like ur self nor do i need to use proper grammer wen texting is the new norm . if u feel the need to correct it by all means go ahead i still make money i will still be a better driver than you and unlike you i put my passengers first regardless of there state when needing a ride oh and i just relized ur a lyft driver lmao well that says it all and i have nothing more to say to deaf ears .....


Well if you honestly feel that "texting is the new norm," then by all means yes, I suppose you'd better get used to driving people around for money-- totally put your livelihood/future in their caring hands; I'm sure they're equally invested in you, as they're thoughtfully puking, pissing, and f***ing in your backseat-- because see how far that gets you if you apply the same attention to detail and *grammar to any formal written job application or work-related inquiry/email/correspondence.

Apply yourself on the other hand-- believe me, I'm well aware of what a colossally condescending prick *I *come across as by attempting to correct you, but then, I'm just some anonymous/defensive A-hole on some Lyft forum, I'm not in a position to hire you (or AM I?)-- and I'm sure you could get any job you want, one where you don't have to put yourself at customers' mercy.

OF COURSE this is just a passing thing for me-- really, who lives to serve? There's a balance between providing amazing customer service, and being a doormat (those who feel that the customer is always right generally haven't tried serving too many customers...)

Now in regards to your last point about my being a Lyft driver: well, this WAS posted on the "Lyft" forum, and yet whatever regard/disregard you seem to have for Lyft drivers, you nonetheless somehow managed to get yourself to this board/in this situation. So, I suppose the joke-- if you can call it that-- is really on you.

But then again, what did I say before about your attention to detail...??


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> .. and you have been doing wrong. You came here to seek an advice and feedback. You are not even capable to accept a negative feedback, you need to improve your social skills first, then try to drive people for money.


Going to have to side with you. The moment any pax, drunk or not, has a question about the route we're going... literally the first thing I do is repeat the address back to them and ask them if that's where they're going. Been a few times it was wrong for me, and catching it quickly didn't reflect badly on me in their eyes. They'll usually apologize and say thanks for checking. That happened one time where someone put his work address in accidentally when on the way home from a bar, instead of his home address. It wasn't a big deal. The moment it didn't seem like we were going in the right direction, we had a quick two way communication (even though he was fairly drunk) and he gave me a nice tip for my good service. In this case, OP could have been more proactive. 15 min is a long time to drive in the wrong direction without any communication going on. Most trips aren't even that long in total.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Why not just end the trip and claim complete ignorance? If Lyft asks tell them as far as you know you dropped him off at the correct destination and if he's complaining it's because he realized after you drove away? Just take the 1 star.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> Kid, you joined this board what, in October?? You'll understand if I take your so-called advice/feedback with a big grain of salt. Just how many drunken, hostile passengers have you had to deal with, anyway?
> 
> And yes AuxCord, you can always Cancel. You just won't get paid. But you also won't get rated. No one is forcing you to deal with a passenger that you don't want to deal with.
> 
> ...


You mean 2 parallel streets I think?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Im still not sold on being able to cancel after you start driving.
> I'm too lazy to open my Lyft app, haven't done it in months


I'm not sold on that idea also. Once hit pick up, I don't think you can ceancel. You can only end the ride. At least with uber you can't cancel after starting the ride.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Perhaps I misread, but why did you cancel? You arrived at the destination he provided...if you were leaving, just "end trip" and at least get paid for your troubles. At that time you rate him a 1, say why. that way if he tries to complain, you have a note of it already into lyft.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Driving drunks around on the weekend is 75% of the money made in an entire week. Always verify the address and the name. Don't tell them... Let them tell you. I really don't think I would of left him in the street peeing. I cringe at some riders. Do you really think some riders don't cringe at you? Get over it. Get them where they need to be and make money... Not stars.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

You can cancel after accepting the ride. Press the 3 dots in the top right corner and in the drop down there is a cancel choice.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

To be honest, I'd be irate if someone drove me to a different town in an area I didn't recognize in the middle of the night alone, drunk, AND charged me.


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow...I needed a good laugh lol. You're lucky he didn't chase you down


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Speedyracer said:


> Driving drunks around on the weekend is 75% of the money made in an entire week. *Always verify the address and the name.* Don't tell them... Let them tell you. I really don't think I would of left him in the street peeing. I cringe at some riders. Do you really think some riders don't cringe at you? Get over it. Get them where they need to be and make money... Not stars.


Always, regardless of time of day (or condition of pax).

Ride share 101


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Always, regardless of time of day (or condition of pax).
> 
> Ride share 101


Always...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Speedyracer said:


> Driving drunks around on the weekend is 75% of the money made in an entire week. Always verify the address and the name. Don't tell them... Let them tell you. I really don't think I would of left him in the street peeing. I cringe at some riders.* Do you really think some riders don't cringe at you?* Get over it. Get them where they need to be and make money... Not stars.


I have been a pax four times, three for Lyft and one for Uber. Three of the four were less than five star worthy (the Uber ride being the worst). Like I previously wrote in other threads, weed out the bad drivers in this saturated market. Looks like the op is one driver ride share can do without.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

My pax come DEAD LAST.

After me, my car, my financial interest, my mood, and my whims

....I highly recommend it.

Self-interest is NATURAL. And the capitalist way.



Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> I dont help from a self righteous person like ur self nor do i need to use proper grammer wen texting is the new norm . if u feel the need to correct it by all means go ahead i still make money i will still be a better driver than you and unlike you i put my passengers first regardless of there state when needing a ride oh and i just relized ur a lyft driver lmao well that says it all and i have nothing more to say to deaf ears .....


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Adieu said:


> My pax come DEAD LAST.
> 
> After me, my car, my financial interest, my mood, and my whims
> 
> ...


Yeah but when you own a business that requires customers to profit from... well... Welcome to being in the service biz.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> You did the wrong thing..
> 
> 1-) Same street in a different city is very common rider mistake when they enter their final destination. You knew your rider was drunk, you should have confirmed the street and city as soon as he got in to your car.
> 
> ...


 What I have noticed on Lyft, is that they do not list the city with the address. There is a brief map shot,, but if youre not paying attention, you'll miss it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What if half our drunk hour riders OD and die, get mugged, or get sold into sexual slavery?

How's that any of our business?????



Stan07 said:


> 1) yes, you accepted the ping, you picked up the passenger, you did not confirm the address, you started driving to the wrong address.
> 2) you cancelled the ride, because you didn't want to take low rating. instead of risking your beautiful rating you decided to leave drunk guy in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> You did an amazing job. What if his phone battery died right after you took off?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How were you able to cancel. If you already accepted the ride it means you could not have canceled. You "ended" the ride.


It's lyft you can cancel ANYTIME

And so can they


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Yeah but when you own a business that requires customers to profit from... well... Welcome to being in the service biz.


Right....cuz we in that lil Kentucky peninsula enclave with population 62

LYFT needs customers. And drivers, to drive those customers.

I don't need nothing. If it puts the uberx refugees off lyft, well they can tell their friends, and if I'm in the area I might get some Select or XL business outta them in the future


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

MrA said:


> What I have noticed on Lyft, is that they do not list the city with the address. There is a brief map shot,, but if youre not paying attention, you'll miss it.


What I'd recommend you to do is:
1- arrive and see the drop off address
2- enter the drop off address manually into your waze or google map, do your quick routing/city analysis, while waiting your rider. If you still have time google the address aswell and see the name linked (e.g bar, restaurant, nightclub, hotel, movie theater or wall-mart)
3- once rider is on board, start the trip, confirm the address, inform which highway or toll-road you'll take and eta.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Its the drunk boys fault. I might have taken him home after he peed in the yard. I would have moved up a bit though just in case the police drive up or some idiot gets your lic number. End the ride or take the boy home but get paid irregardless. I might even reason with the boy to say I deserve a little something for my trouble.-80


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

All these peeps telling us to confirm addresses, the people are adults and should know what they entered. Not my responsibility to doublecheck. I do occasionally if its an address where people frequently get wrong. Like going to Freemont Street and they wanted the Freemont Experience.
+


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> All these peeps telling us to confirm addresses, the people are adults and should know what they entered. Not my responsibility to doublecheck.


Right, your responsibility is starring at your smartphone.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I have been a pax four times, three for Lyft and one for Uber. Three of the four were less than five star worthy (the Uber ride being the worst). Like I previously wrote in other threads, weed out the bad drivers in this saturated market. Looks like the op is one driver ride share can do without.


'Nuff said. I on the other hand look out for my other drivers: if I hear of one of my pax being overly critical of their previous drivers, if they're ripping on them because English wasn't their first language, if I hear how they disagreed with and tried to micromanage the GPS directions, I nod my head, try to act sympathetic and learn from them, BUT when I drop them off, they're lucky if they even get 4-stars. I note all their past criticism in the Comments, so that Support knows to take any future criticism of myself and other drivers with a grain of salt.

There may be criminal tests and psych tests for some of the drivers, but there's no such seal or approval for passengers when it comes to my fellow drivers, who are at risk of verbal abuse, sexual harassment/assault, physical assault, and other risks. I've already dealt with passengers who I'm pretty sure were using my car to deal drugs, I've already dealt with physical threats from paranoid-schitzophrenic meth addicts, and non-passengers trying to rob me at gunpoint. I feel it's my responsibility/obligation to make note of and red flag these potentially troublesome pax, before they potentially harm or kill one of you.

I know this line of work isn't always sunshine and roses, and it's always a pleasure to take a ride with another rideshare so I can hear their experiences and share stories/advice/warnings with them.

You on the other hand sound like the kind of entitled A-hole who expects your own drivers to bend over backwards to please you, only to end up rating them poorly regardless, in some petty, vindictive effort to try to phase out your "competition."


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> 'Nuff said. I on the other hand look out for my other drivers: if I hear of one of my pax being overly critical of their previous drivers, if they're ripping on them because English wasn't their first language, if I hear how they disagreed with and tried to micromanage the GPS directions, I nod my head, try to act sympathetic and learn from them, BUT when I drop them off, they're lucky if they even get 4-stars. I note all their past criticism in the Comments, so that Support knows to take any future criticism of myself and other drivers with a grain of salt.
> 
> There may be criminal tests and psych tests for some of the drivers, but there's no such seal or approval for passengers when it comes to my fellow drivers, who are at risk of verbal abuse, sexual harassment/assault, physical assault, and other risks. I've already dealt with passengers who I'm pretty sure were using my car to deal drugs, I've already dealt with physical threats from paranoid-schitzophrenic meth addicts, and non-passengers trying to rob me at gunpoint. I feel it's my responsibility/obligation to make note of and red flag these potentially troublesome pax, before they potentially harm or kill one of you.
> 
> ...


"Entitled A-hole"!! LOL, call me what you want. I am asking the bare minimum of a driver, a safe ride from a to b in a reasonable time and in a reasonably clean vehicle.

When the driver can't communicate, can't read the gps, doesn't know the main streets of the city they're driving in or run traffic signals while talking on the phone, yeah I will rate them accordingly. It is not being vindictive, it would be giving an honest assessment of their less than desirable work, some that should not be driving for ride share. Of the four rides that I've had, three have been less than marginal.

Just because I am a driver, I am not going to be in the clique of drivers that thinks all drivers require a five star rating regardless of service, bull. If you want to be in that mind set, go with it, keep the bad drivers on the road for ride share. It will only reflect bad on us drivers if they continue to drive.

Weed out the bad drivers and clunkers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Last night I picked up a pax on the lyft line. After picking pax up and starting trip, lyft automatically added 2nd pax. I drove a few miles and then looked at google map's directions. 

The directions were wrong and if I followed them I would have not been able to pick up the 2nd pax. So I cancelled the 2nd pax. 

However when I cancelled the app also cancelled on the 1st pax. The 1st pax tried to ping me but got another driver. 

The 1st pax said her app shows no fee and no ability to rate me. I then drove the pax to her house for free (uninsured).

So....with Lyft you can cancel after beginning the trip. My experience with uber is that once trip begins, you can only "end" ride. You can't cancel.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So....with Lyft you can cancel after beginning the trip. My experience with uber is that once trip begins, you can only "end" ride. You can't cancel.


Apparently so, I had a pax accidentally hit cancel while switching apps. We were able to connect together again but lost the miles already traveled.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Tonight I picked up a couple and their destination was at a Westin Hotel -on Telegraph Road in Commerce California. I picked them up at a hotel party near LAX. This read 30 minutes away, 23 miles. They said to me, it's right near here. I was like wut? I then looked and said it's 23 miles away, in COMMERCE. No they said, it's the one on Century Blvd, by the airport. This was like 4 blocks from where they were. I would have taken off blindly and went too far and then had to go back and well... not ended well. But I read this thread before I started my day, and was sure to look and yes, they had chose the wrong location of the hotel when they entered destination.

I never actually look beyond the step by step directions, and a freeway to see if I am taking one. I think I will from now on, thanks to this thread.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> All these peeps telling us to confirm addresses, the people are adults and should know what they entered. *Not my responsibility to doublecheck.* I do occasionally if its an address where people frequently get wrong. Like going to Freemont Street and they wanted the Freemont Experience.
> +


Sounds like an ten year old kid.

Why not confirm the address? It takes a only few seconds! It may not be required but it is the prudent thing to do and just makes common sense to confirm. It can save a lot of headaches. But sure, you can be stubborn, it can only affect you and your own pax.

Being prudent goes a long way.



Jennyma said:


> Tonight I picked up a couple and their destination was at a Westin Hotel -on Telegraph Road in Commerce California. I picked them up at a hotel party near LAX. This read 30 minutes away, 23 miles. They said to me, it's right near here. I was like wut? I then looked and said it's 23 miles away, in COMMERCE. No they said, it's the one on Century Blvd, by the airport. This was like 4 blocks from where they were. I would have taken off blindly and went too far and then had to go back and well... not ended well. But I read this thread before I started my day, and was sure to look and yes, they had chose the wrong location of the hotel when they entered destination.
> 
> *I never actually look beyond the step by step directions, and a freeway to see if I am taking one. I think I will from now on, thanks to this thread.*


She gets it.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Last night I picked up a pax on the lyft line. After picking pax up and starting trip, lyft automatically added 2nd pax. I drove a few miles and then looked at google map's directions.
> 
> The directions were wrong and if I followed them I would have not been able to pick up the 2nd pax. So I cancelled the 2nd pax.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing when I was actually taking line. First pax was fine second pax was two 8 year old girls going to grammar school. Awesome parenting.... Told the girls I couldn't take them cancelled and lost the whole ride. Lady in the back tried getting me again 4 times but all different drivers. Finally told her just wait in the car for the next driver and turned app off. She gets out and my next ride is 10 times better than hers Woo. Also emailed lyft about the kids and for my cancellation fee. Funny thing was after the pax cleared out I got like 3 pings from the little girls and let em all go. I'm sure some idiot took em. 8 frigging years old and you send your kids on a Lyft alone...


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Last night I picked up a pax on the lyft line. After picking pax up and starting trip, lyft automatically added 2nd pax. I drove a few miles and then looked at google map's directions.
> 
> The directions were wrong and if I followed them I would have not been able to pick up the 2nd pax. So I cancelled the 2nd pax.
> 
> ...


Yes, that should be another takeaway from this; with Lyft Line, you CANNOT Cancel any part of the Line without canceling the whole ride.

That means you will not get paid for your trouble, and will likely end up with pax in your car that you either have to apologetically/politely/awkwardly kick out, or that you'll have to take to their destination, off the app, uninsured, for FREE&#8230; neither of which you want to do.

Happened to me once where I picked up 2 girls on a Line, both pretty cool, but then I Arrived for the other pax in the destination, some laid-back punk-rock chick who had 2 friends with her that she hadn't noted on the app. I only have 4 seats. So I told the 2 girl that I didn't have room for her and all of her friends. However I made the mistake of Canceling, which in turn Canceled the ride of the girls I had in the car (happened months ago, so I don't recall why I didn't just hit Arrive and let the clock run out on the 2 group/drive off).

In any event I apologized to the first 2 girls, explained what had happened, but said I would get them there anyway since it was my mistake, went off-line on the app (so I didn't get pinged by anyone else while taking them there), got them to repeat their destination and ran it through the regular GPS, and took them the 5 min. ride home. I wrote Lyft later that evening and explained what happened, they were understanding, but confirmed that yes, you can't Cancel on any one pax on a Line. I think they may have even reimbursed me for just their portion of the trip, but generally, you NEVER want someone in your car if the app isn't on.

Since then, I've occasionally had other Cancelation situations on Lyft line (usually when there are too many people), in which case I'll call and tell them that they have to Cancel the ride. Usually it sounds like they're with friends and can't be bothered/tell me to do it, but I explain that I can't, that my only option is to pick them up, and then they'll be charged for a ride they didn't take. At that point, they listen as I walk them through how to do so.

I'm sure we could fill a whole other thread with Line Cancelation issues/horror stories...


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Yes, that should be another takeaway from this; with Lyft Line, you CANNOT Cancel any part of the Line without canceling the whole ride.
> 
> That means you will not get paid for your trouble, and will likely end up with pax in your car that you either have to apologetically/politely/awkwardly kick out, or that you'll have to take to their destination, off the app, uninsured, for FREE&#8230; neither of which you want to do.
> 
> ...


You got that right! There was no way getting the kids to cancel and I felt like a tool to the lady who had to get a new Lyft.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> I did the same thing when I was actually taking line. First pax was fine second pax was two 8 year old girls going to grammar school. Awesome parenting.... Told the girls I couldn't take them cancelled and lost the whole ride. Lady in the back tried getting me again 4 times but all different drivers. Finally told her just wait in the car for the next driver and turned app off. She gets out and my next ride is 10 times better than hers Woo. Also emailed lyft about the kids and for my cancellation fee. Funny thing was after the pax cleared out I got like 3 pings from the little girls and let em all go. I'm sure some idiot took em. 8 frigging years old and you send your kids on a Lyft alone...


And yes, kids are always an issue. Some drivers turn a blind eye to picking them up, and the laws vary from state to state, but generally you are not supposed to be taking ANYONE who is under 18, and kids 8 and under are supposed to be in a child seat.

I think Lyft says that you have the choice in whether you want to take them or not, but god forbid you get in an accident where you have a minor in the car (especially if they're not in a proper car seat&#8230. Hell, if you ever come across a parent who insists on taking their kid-- if they're not accompanying them, that is-- you can remind them that it's an insurance risk and you/Lyft don't want to deal with the legal consequences.

And why any responsible parent would feel comfortable with putting their children in a Lyft Line where they'd be having to share the ride with other strangers is beyond me...


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> And yes, kids are always an issue. Some drivers turn a blind eye to picking them up, and the laws vary from state to state, but generally you are not supposed to be taking ANYONE who is under 18, and kids 8 and under are supposed to be in a child seat.
> 
> I think Lyft says that you have the choice in whether you want to take them or not, but god forbid you get in an accident where you have a minor in the car (especially if they're not in a proper car seat&#8230. Hell, if you ever come across a parent who insists on taking their kid-- if they're not accompanying them, that is-- you can remind them that it's an insurance risk and you/Lyft don't want to deal with the legal consequences.
> 
> And why any responsible parent would feel comfortable with putting their children in a Lyft Line where they'd be having to share the ride with other strangers is beyond me...


That's all I can think about your letting your 2 grammar school kids get in a strangers car.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> That's all I can think about your letting your 2 grammar school kids get in a strangers car.


Well I think most adults/parents would like to assume the best of their drivers (but let's face it, you can't), but at the end of the day, there's no accounting for what kind of passengers you're picking up, if they're in a bad mood/drunk, have criminal records, etc.

Hell, I've seen plenty of awkward Lyft Lines in my day, but one of the most awkward was some lowlife who was headed to a booty call and was graphically questioning his "date" about her hygiene, grooming habits, stench etc. down there, for me and this other stranger to hear.

I mean I'm no prude-- and for all we know, he could've been just leaving a message in his work voicemail, in some misguided juvenile attempt to impress/disgust us-- but it didn't seem appropriate, and I kinda felt like telling the guy off.

So yeah, god knows how much worse it'd be if some 8-year-olds had been subjected to that...


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> All these peeps telling us to confirm addresses, the people are adults and should know what they entered. Not my responsibility to doublecheck. I do occasionally if its an address where people frequently get wrong. Like going to Freemont Street and they wanted the Freemont Experience.
> +


Well, it'll be your 1 star, then. So far, my rating has been climbing (as I take more rides) and is settling in to around 4.92. Confirming the address takes literally a second and a half. I'll keep doing that.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Well, it'll be your 1 star, then. So far, my rating has been climbing (as I take more rides) and is settling in to around 4.92. Confirming the address takes literally a second and a half. I'll keep doing that.


Yep, moving forward, definitely want to confirm the address, confirm how long it's going to take to get there, and ideally, look at the map and ask them to confirm what part of town it's supposed to be on-- i.e. "that looks like it's in __, is that right?" Especially if they're drunk.

That way, if anything sounds wrong to pax, they SHOULD let you know (that is, of course, assuming they know where they're going/have even been to the destination before&#8230.

Ideally sometime in the future, they'll update the app again to say what city/district the destination is in-- Manhattan, the Bronx, Burbank, Compton, what have you.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Yep, moving forward, definitely want to confirm the address, confirm how long it's going to take to get there, and ideally, look at the map and ask them to confirm what part of town it's supposed to be on-- i.e. "that looks like it's in __, is that right?" Especially if they're drunk.
> 
> That way, if anything sounds wrong to pax, they SHOULD let you know (that is, of course, assuming they know where they're going/have even been to the destination before&#8230.
> 
> Ideally sometime in the future, they'll update the app again to say what city/district the destination is in-- Manhattan, the Bronx, Burbank, Compton, what have you.


Yep. Exactly. Why not? It makes your life easier too. The other night, pax put in a street that was a few miles from where they were going, one street was N and one was E but they both had a house with that number and the street had the same name. I confirmed with them when it started, and they told me the wrong one was okay... Because I confirmed with them at the start, and gave them a very pleasant ride, there was no way they could blame it on me, so they didn't try. They didn't get mad, and tipped me for having to drive out of my way. I did literally everything in my power to get them to where they were going, and I hope it showed. I'm glad I had confirmed with them and heard them audibly say, yes, that's correct, before we started driving.


----------

